# Training in East TN??



## Jeremy Cleveland (Feb 1, 2009)

I am looking for some people to train with. I am just starting out and would not mind a little coaching once in a wile. I would also just like to get together with some other people that have some of the same interest I have. Any help would be awesome!! This is my new Dutchie!! Her name is Remi.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Jeremy your dog is gorgeous...love that face...I think there is a PSA and an SDA group in your general area...you may want to look on there web sites...both very fun venues...good luck Mo


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

There are also a couple of SchH Clubs as well.


----------



## Jeremy Cleveland (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, but do you know if they have websites? I have googled them but have not come up with much. Thanks again for the help. Jeremy


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Here ya go. You can click each person's name to send them an e-mail. The clubs with websites are also links.

East TN DVG Club
Terrie Lane
I'm not sure exactly where they are located

Lake Valley SchH Club
Vicki Keller
830 Bluff Drive
Knoxville, TN 37919
865-525-8595

Mountain Empire SchH Club
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Jim Hall[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
Bristol, TN

Cumberland Valley SchH & Police Club
Lyle Roetemeyer
2032 Pinewood Dr
White Bluff, TN 37187
615-797-4886


Middle Tennessee Working Dog Assoc
Marianne Whitaker
6809 Pennywell Drive
Nashville, TN 37205
615-218-6478


Tennessee Valley Working Dogs
James Laney
3743 Pollard Hill Way
Kodak, TN 37764
865-389-5336


Twin Beech SchH Club
Ronnie Hill
362 Monaco Drive
Hermitage, TN 37076
615-889-2003 


Volunteer Schutzhund Club
Krista Wade
321 Happy Valley Road
Bell Buckle, TN 37020
931-389-6172


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That's more clubs than all of Mondio. Figures. : )


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff, not that there's anything wrong with schutzhund, but I think if different venues were avalible to more areas of the country as schutzhund is some of these people would do different sports with their dogs.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

How close are you to the Vol SCH club with krista? They train in College Grove (South of Nashville, right off of 840). Helper and TD is Carl Smith.

Certified helpers (National level in both orgs), K9 trainers, multiple people that have trained, handled and titled dogs themselves.

Middle TN is not active at this time.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Couple of other notes:

Twin Beech is Gene's England's club, but they do not meet, but 1x per month.

Do not know where Cumberland Valley trains, as they lost their field last year.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, Sue. I don't know anything about those clubs. 

I thought Gene England was in KY?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

He is.

The contact information listed is normally not the club location. That is why I clarified with Krista, as she lives 45 miles south of the club training location.

Same with Ronnie. They live outside Nashville, by BNA and Gene (club location) is in Scottsville, about 60 plus miles from Ronnie (gene is about 45 minutes or so from us).


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Service Dogs of America is based in TN. Heres the contact info for you.. Tom Cawood at 423-843-9104 home 423-991-9562 cell or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"Service Dogs of America is based in TN. Heres the contact info for you.. Tom Cawood at 423-843-9104 home 423-991-9562 cell or e-mail [email protected]"

_Believe they are having a decoy/seminar coming up soon in TN? ..they really seem to be growing, new clubs forming in Fla to TN.....might be a good program to get involved with.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I knew they were having something real soon- here is the info from their home page February 21 & 22 - SDA Helper / Judge Certification Seminar
HOST: Jack Rayl.
LOCATION: Soddy Daisy, TN (By Chattanooga).
TIME: 9 AM to 5 PM Saturday the 21st. 9 AM to 1 PM Sunday the 22nd.
PARTICIPATION FEE: No charge.
FOOD: Lunch will be available on site Saturday afternoon.
CONVENIENCES: Lodging & restaurants nearby.
CONTACT: Tom Caywood at 423-843-9104 home, 423-991-9562 cell.


----------



## Jeremy Cleveland (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. Unfortunately I will be out of town next weekend or I would love to head down there.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Jeremy,

There is a SDA Club in Athens, TN. and we have a club in Chattanooga, TN. members from both clubs get together often. Also there are a couple of club members that live in Knoxville who I could put you in touch with.
Check out web-site sdachattanooga.com 

Mo is right more clubs are developing across the country, need to check out Service Dogs of America.

Tom Cawood


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Matt Faccintto and Christie Meyer are in Cookeville, they train for PSA. 

http://thunderhawkcanine.com/


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Christie Meyer is good people it was her NADSR along w/ trudy duvais (sp?) who helped us find our DS.

Good luck wish they were closer to Atlanta.


----------

